# Déconnexion intempestive d'un iPad mini



## ilxipa (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Possédant un iPad mini de 1ère génération, depuis quelques temps celui-ci a beaucoup de mal à se connecter à mon Macbook Air (mi 2014). En effet, il se déconnecte à chaque fois, comme le montre la vidéo posté ici: https://www.dropbox.com/s/e89e3q2cxhi3zmm/IMG_0144.MOV?dl=0

Parfois la connexion peut se maintenir mais c'est vraiment aléatoire. Les deux appareils sont à jour, l'ipad a déjà été restauré mais sans succès. Le même problème se retrouve sur les deux ports usb du MBA, et trois câbles lightning, tous d'origine Apple ont été testés. Un iPad mini 2 a également été branché, et c'est exactement le même problème.
En revanche, mon iPhone 5s fonctionne correctement sur les deux port USB.
Enfin, la connexion se fait sans problème sur une prise secteur.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré le même souci ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## o0pik (8 Novembre 2015)

Essaye tout d'abord de nettoyer les port lightning avec une bombe aérosol (avec que de l'ai dedans  ) et après réessaye et as tu mis iTunes à jour ?


----------



## ilxipa (10 Novembre 2015)

Après nettoyage du port lightning, le problème persiste toujours, mais de façon moins fréquente. Le problème semble donc venir d'ici.

Je vais continuer de nettoyer afin de voir si ça disparaît complètement. Ce qui me paraît le plus bizarre, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun problème lors du branchement à une prise secteur.


----------



## o0pik (10 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir, tu peux appeler le SAV d'apple et leur expliquer ton problème tu auras peut être réponse à ton problème parce que la même avec les ports lightning nettoyé si ça continue à déconner je vois pas d'ou ça peut venir peut être le MBA mais si tu dis que les deux USB marche ça doit pas être ça.
Tu as essayé sur un autre ordi ?


----------



## ilxipa (11 Novembre 2015)

J'ai testé sur deux PC, la connexion se fait mais sans effectuer de charge (ce qui est normal en raison de leur manque de puissance).

Je vais laisser en l'état pour l'instant. L'ipad n'étant plus sous garantie, le prix d'une réparation serait supérieure au prix actuel de l'ipad.

Merci pour l'aide apportée !


----------

